
Dear Clown Co.: Name This Thing Fast Before It's Too Late - pg
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/23/what-we-know-so-far-about-newtube-isnt-good/
======
far33d
There's nothing to see here. This is not technology. It's not a site. It's not
a product. It's just a handshake between a bunch of executives who think that
having meetings about innovation is the same as innovation. They're equity
partners in an idea. Which we all know isn't actually worth anything.

~~~
rmack005
Actually, if they were innovating, or planning to innovate, that would be
something. But they're not innovating (or rather, nothing in the article led
me to believe that they are). They're desperately trying to find a way to map
their business from the old media (Television) to new one (the Internet). The
new transcends the old. What worked well on one isn't necessarily going to
work well on the other, and unless they "get" this sometime between now and
launch, they'll fail.

------
JMiao
This is going to be something to watch as media conglomerates don't have a
good track record with partnerships, especially with their Hollywood-sized
egos playing into name selection.

I'm thinking the name is going to resemble that of a puppet company (think
MovieLink) trying to be sexy, so it definitely won't contain the words "News
Corp." or "NBC." They'll try to openly brand it this way so that Viacom and
ABC have an option to join the syndicate. Such a move would obviously
strengthen their leverage against YouTube, but would be difficult to pull
considering we haven't heard any hard details as to how revenue sharing would
work.

Just imagine throwing 4 retarded gorillas in one cage with one banana. All
YouTube needs to do is sit back and press RECORD.

~~~
danielha
MovieLink sounds to be on the right track. Remember MusicNet? Ugh.

The Clown Co. execs will fumble this big. The good that can come from this is
that conventional media might further understand the paradigm shift in how
people want to be entertained. The record companies are still trying to get on
the ball so it'll be interesting to see where this is heading.

------
pg
If only one could buy puts on this thing...

~~~
JMiao
You've got something there.

------
chasing
YouTube doesn't really "do" full-length videos (30 minutes+). At least, that's
not what I use it for. It gives me my diet of 2-minute-max vids of clips off
of the news, silly crap, and, well, mostly silly crap.

So I don't really see this as a YouTube competitor as much as an iTunes
competitor. And I'm okay with that. I'm curious to see where this goes, even
though I really don't see it being a "game changer," as they state in the
press release. BitTorrent was the game changer. These guys are just trying to
save their business models.

------
zach
Oh man, someone's got to start the weblog to follow this thing. This has
"desperate failure" written all over it.

~~~
JMiao
Maybe a "Fake Jeff Zucker" or "Fake Rupert Murdoch" blog.

~~~
zach
True. Personally though, Fake Steve Jobs is one of those things that's too
perfectly executed to even riff on.

------
nickb
This will be a gigantic failure. It will be fun to watch, too... like a giant
car accident in slow motion.

